# how to block yahoo messenger?port number for yahoo?



## fahmi888

i want to block yahoo messenger?i really do not know the port number for YM..help me


----------



## utanja

fahmi888 said:


> i want to block yahoo messenger?i really do not know the port number for YM..help me


do you want to permanently eliminate yahoo messenger for linux..?


----------



## fahmi888

yesss


----------



## utanja

fahmi888 said:


> yesss


just do the following at root

dpkg -P ymessenger

this should do it but if not

rm /opt/ymessenger

this assumes you installed it in the default location....


----------

